# novak 17.5 issue



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

hello 

wondering any novak or at that mater anyone else have issue like ...

after say 3 mins of run time motor hits around 140 to 150 and fades ..

i run it in a stock class and seems after that temp is hit its like fot all around track .. 

i have tried another pack i run lipos and i have tried a diff motor 3.5 on it . so iam not thinkin its the esc .. 

1. would heat in the windings do this ? 

2. would heated bearings do this ? rememebr that at around 140 it starts ..


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i had the same problem, i have had nothing but problems with novak. i was told to set them out next garbage day and wait for the garbage man to take your problem away.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

How does the motor spin (By Hand) with NO power to it? 

A motor going bad (Windings) will spin like it's got a rubber band wound up inside...

Bad bearings can cause issues too.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

inferno .. you knwo this is the 2nd motor from them and iam not liking them at all myself .. 

swtoru it spins free you can feel the magnet i had it apart to clean it and nothing looks melted .. seator <spellin> bad lol looks clean .. 
the club i run with uses the novak 17.5 as the "club" motor sort of to say .. dodc rule motor .. tryin to even out the cost across board so deep pockets cant out run someone else all same motor .. i liek the idea .. 

but iam not liking the novaks .. yet there are guys in the club smokin up the track with them .. go figure lol and they hittin temps above 160 easy and runs everytime ..i can not even come close to there gearing 
60pin to like 80 spur .. i run it at 50 pin 93 spur in 64p


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i no longer have any novak esc's or motors, and no more problems...lol.. kinda liking the lrp.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

CustomWire,

If anyone has an inductance meter, have them check the winds from each terminal to the ground ring (on the front end of the motor) and make sure there isn't a short or something in one of the winds.

Also, when it's hot, see how it spins...

I have fried 2 17.5 motors, but not before they RAN and RAN and RAN... (They got me a whole lot more mileage than ANY Brushed motor ever did for the $$) 

If you don't see anything there - contact NOVAK @ [email protected] 

(Was this a NEW motor? If so, if it doesn't appear to be abused or burnt up frrom abuse there could be warranty)


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

If your Novak 17.5 motor is new, we will, indeed, replace it under warranty. If not, we offer a comprehensive service/replacement option for a fixed price.

You may need to replace your rotor. Excess heat, over time, can reduce the magnetic strength of the rotor and it can become very sluggish.

We are closed for the holiday week-end, but Monday you can email [email protected] for assistance. _When you email, please be as detailed in your initial email as possible:_

Motor, new or well-used
Batteries, brand, C rating/capacity
servo
speed control
radio system (receiver/transmitter)
external modules (BEC, brand)

The more info provided, the sooner the tech guys can help with your questions.

We are seeing a lot of shorted/burned wires on the stators from advanced timing escs. These escs are also damaging rotors from the excessive current. However, with this type of damage, the motor has a burned smell.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

novaktwo you say sluggish but heres the thing .. it starts out great .. stompin down the str8s after 2 to 3 mins bang its in the dumps .. temp at that time is around 135 to 140 this is motor 2 from novak .. a brand new one and this is the replacement refabed from the 120 day cover .. witch i have to say you folks stated nothing wrong with 1st one but awsome customer service replaced it and i thank you guys for that .. 

iam no know it all but iam not dumb enough to over gear or run it hot . when i got this replacement i did base runs for min or 2 and check it for temp i try my best to keep it below 150 even tho your site says 170 max i think .. and from day one it didnt run all that great .. if i gear it to keep in the 100 to 120 range of temp .. its slow as a flat tire on a bull . and i run it on a 2.25 tranny with 93 by 50 on 64 pitch .. with 2.5 inch foams .. like BSRs on a oval dirt track .. mm maybe dirt .. nope clean it out once a week .. how .. pull end off pin side Qtip the end cap .. drop of earl on bearings and clean off again and back in it goes .. these r 4 min heats 2 heats a nite n 4 to 5 min mains 30 to 40 mins between heats n main

unless the ESC has a hot spot i probley bite the bullet send it in spend the $20 to have you check it and hope for the best i guess as it is 5 or 6 months old now .. 

but to give the info novaktwo .. 

replacement refabed 
"smc 3200 28C" < main pack durtrax 3700 and a checkpoint 5400 runs fine on the 3.5 novak motor and brushed 27T
esc is novaks GTB runs fine "or at least it seems to unless i send it in i wont know" on brush and the 3.5 novak brushless 
radio is spectrm 
no BEC 

i just gonne chuck it up to when it dont work for ya it dont work .. some like fords some like chevys .. i think chevy still around ? lol 

swtour ... inductance meter .. noone in my area has one that i know wouldnt a short show up on a ohm meter ?


----------



## timmay29 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have 25 novak motors and 9 gtbs and have never had any issues that wernt self inflicted,I have ran motors to the 180 range and still work fine.so its kinda hard to knock novak for that,if anything the lrp stuff compares to fords in my book,I have 3 lrp motors and compared to the same windings as novak they are 3 to 4 tenths slower than my worst novak motors!!


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

will it has been boilded down to the ESC maybe got a rough one from the factory thigns happin .. spoke to novak them selfs and as always there customer service rocks .. 

just for info .. changed to a borrorwed GTB ESC brand new one and took 1st in main and kept my 1st spot in points for my class wait who said i had class .. lol .. lol so happy today sad tommorow pos to rain lol ... bad bad four letter word lol that rain rain rain lol


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

inferno said:


> i had the same problem, i have had nothing but problems with novak. i was told to set them out next garbage day and wait for the garbage man to take your problem away.


buddy if i ever see you at a race i'm buying you a beer! i fell off my pc chair!:thumbsup:


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

inferno said:


> i had the same problem, i have had nothing but problems with novak. i was told to set them out next garbage day and wait for the garbage man to take your problem away.


+++++1


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice to see they helped you, my post was ignored for 2 weeks then business as usual. Now the same issue with my 21.5, the windings came loose & got in the air gap. Fixable but the motor just wasn't as fast anymore. I guess I could exchange it but if this is going to keep happening, why bother.


----------



## ROCKET283 (Mar 12, 2009)

Novaktwo you have a PM


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

TOM MAR said:


> Nice to see they helped you, my post was ignored for 2 weeks then business as usual. Now the same issue with my 21.5, the windings came loose & got in the air gap. Fixable but the motor just wasn't as fast anymore. I guess I could exchange it but if this is going to keep happening, why bother.


If I overlooked a post I apologize. I'm not sure what you are explaining. Please contact [email protected] for assistance. I am not in the tech department, so questions such as yours must be addressed to the email above.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

NovakTwo said:


> If I overlooked a post I apologize. I'm not sure what you are explaining. Please contact [email protected] for assistance. I am not in the tech department, so questions such as yours must be addressed to the email above.


 I looked back at my post( #353, page 24, oval racing product support) It was only 4 days ,but when my 21.5 did the same thing. If I thought it could have been me then fine, I'd take the blame but neither was abused. 
I will check with them and see what they say. 
Thanks 
Tom Marlowe


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

TOM MAR said:


> I looked back at my post( #353, page 24, oval racing product support) It was only 4 days ,but when my 21.5 did the same thing. If I thought it could have been me then fine, I'd take the blame but neither was abused.
> I will check with them and see what they say.
> Thanks
> Tom Marlowe


As I said, I am not part of the tech dept, but you may be overheating your motors to a temperature that is melting the solder on the wire terminations, thus causing the wire to unspool.

We added this tech update PDF) last year about overheating motors:

Brushless Motor Notice

What ESC are you using with the motors?


----------



## rj14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Custom....this was a battery problem correct? Not motor or esc?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

NovakTwo said:


> As I said, I am not part of the tech dept, but you may be overheating your motors to a temperature that is melting the solder on the wire terminations, thus causing the wire to unspool.
> 
> We added this tech update PDF) last year about overheating motors:
> 
> ...


21.5 / GTB, 17.5 / LRP. Neither motor ever over 155 degrees. Sent an e-mail 
first of the week.

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

RJ14 will it was the ESC .. novak says it was a power board or something .. hey things happin place no blame on me or novak .. 

and i must say .. NOVAK steped rite up and backed up there stuff ... says a lot to me about how they are with there customers .... 

mailed my old esc in on monday 2day usps and following monday had my new one .. and went on to race that nite .. 

NOVAK thumbs up awsome service ..


----------

